# Peanut's Conformation



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok. Peanut. That suits him, 'cause he's so tiny.

He has a nice head/neck size relationshiip. Neck ties into back very well, Good depth of chest and strong shoulder, if a wee little upright. His front legs are a tiny bit back (calf kneed) but minimal. His back is short and strong, hind quarters have great angling but his back legs are significantly posty.
His rear toes to face out a bit.
He looks like a very nice horse and does he jump? He looks like he could jump well, with that nice long neck to create a bascule. Love his looks!

BTW where in Washington are you? I am in Bellevue.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Haha, I know his name is awesome. 

Thank you for the critique! I have only had him for 3 months but his previous owner jumped him some and he looked like he did quite well. Eventually I would love to take him over small stuff just for fun.

Oh cool! I am in Yakima.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, I love Peanut. If you ever part with him, he needs to come to TX. The only thing that bugs me about him is his back legs; posty, base narrow,and fairly cow-hocked (likely that all comes from Belgian parent). I adore everything else about him. I love a beautiful, well arched neck like he has.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks Jen!!  Haha you will have to fight Allie for him, she has already claimed him if I want to part with him. 

I agree about his legs. Its strange, sometimes he stands like he is in the picture, and then other times he stands all perfectly square and "normal". 

I'm glad you like him, I do too!


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Bump with a picture of his chest/front legs


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

I love his confo!!! i love belgium crosses. i have a qh/belgium!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I just love Peanut. He looks like a nice solid horse that took good parts of both TB and Bel. 

As if he isn't big enough already but...is this him in full work? He looks like he could shave down just a smooch of that neck to take out the excess bulk and build the shoulder just a little more round. 

Other than the posty hind, I think he is a nicely balanced, good looking solid mount. Nice length and angle of the pasterns, deep chest, straight strong legs. I agree with tiny, I think a nice picture of him jumping would be precious!


----------



## Horsegears (May 31, 2010)

Leaner type limbs, flat arm, slightly upright shoulder blade that has good length, forward set wither, longer back and overall body, photo deceptive but hind appears on the leaner side, deep girth and river barrel.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Updated shot of Mr Nut! 

Sorry Cori, I didnt even reply to your post! This new pic is of him in full work.. I hope you can see a difference!

Oh, and I'm planning on taking him over a couple jumps this summer


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Lookin' good!


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks!! Can you see any difference at all?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Dear Liz,

Ignore the trailer that will be pulling up to your barn at 8am sharp tomorrow. Ignore the man in the driver's seat - he is unimportant.

Sincerely,
Mr Nuthead's New Owner

... erm...


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hahaha oh Allie.. Just get your butt over here already!


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

He's cute!! I love the drafty looking ones  The only thing I'd say is that his throatlatch is a little thick.. But that's his breed, so idk on that one. But other that that I really like him!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

hes awsome liz. such a cutie.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

I took a couple updated pictures today. I'm hoping its noticeable that he is getting in better shape. 

Please share your thoughts!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

He is the amazing shrinking Peanut! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks Cori!


----------



## bellebarrelracer77 (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't know much about conformation, but he looks good to me!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Peanut has developed a beautiful topline! This is compliments to his rider, you made this horse an athlete, good job!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hot dang!! Peanut's getting to be a lean, mean, sexy machine :wink::lol:.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Hot dang!! Peanut's getting to be a lean, mean, sexy machine :wink::lol:.


Agreed, and Mr Nut indeed he is! :lol:


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Another updated picture! This one was taken today after our lesson. Please ignore how ginormous his head looks :lol: 

Any comments?


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

He looks totally different from the first picture you posted. Very nice looking guy!! What are you doing to get him so handsome? I need to be on his workout regimen!! HAHA. Congrats and keep up the good work.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you!!  I've been riding him around 4 times a week and really working on keeping him from getting all strung out. Also, he gets super light colored in the summer from the sun so it helps his look.. 

I wish the workout was working for me too! :lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Now that is a very fit looking horse. Gorgeousness!!


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

An updated riding pic taken a week ago. How's he looking muscle tone wise? Weight seem ok?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

He looks awesome, and you look so friggin tiny on him, you could fit in my pocket.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you! One of the advantages of riding a half draft is that they make you look small! :lol:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Dressage10135 said:


> Thank you! One of the advantages of riding a half draft is that they make you look small! :lol:


LOL, I made a mistake of not buying one then ****....I think he looks great!! Hes came a long way since the first pics you posted of him!


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

wow what a difference he sure is a handsome nut!!

just wonderin.... when i can come get him?


----------



## Jamzimm101987 (Aug 11, 2011)

It appears you are riding him in a double, but maybe just my vision? If so why?


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you for the compliments! I'm proud of how far we have come  

tbstorm.. sorry, can't have him! 

Jamzimm101987- Its not a double, its a pelham. So, yes, there are 2 reins but on a single bit. At this point its what he goes best in, I'm working on getting him into a snaffle though!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

He is amazing! You did a very nice job with him.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

He's a gorgeous boy Dressage...simply gorgeous!


----------



## Falicity (Jul 13, 2011)

He's absolutely stunning!! Can I have him??  He's perfect in every way.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

dang!!! fine you get to be the lucky duck with the gorgeous horse  i do love him though and his name!!


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

you've refined him and made him into quite a lovely sport horse!
I am a sucker for black tipped ears. hahaha!


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

ShutUpJoe said:


> He is amazing! You did a very nice job with him.


Thank you! 


Jake and Dai said:


> He's a gorgeous boy Dressage...simply gorgeous!


Thanks! I'm quite partial to him myself :lol: 



Falicity said:


> He's absolutely stunning!! Can I have him??  He's perfect in every way.


Thanks! Haha heck no, he's my boy!


Oxer said:


> you've refined him and made him into quite a lovely sport horse!
> I am a sucker for black tipped ears. hahaha!


Thank you, I am too!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

wonderful job with him. Holy crap what a difference from the first pic.
I love his face


----------

